# Wie xorg-Tastatur/-Maus sperren?

## wols

Hallo,

da ich einfach nichts passendes finde - die Bitte um einen Tipp:

Wie kann ich auf einem (xorg-)Desktop die Tastatur u. Maus sperren u. per Kennwort-Abfrage wieder freigeben während  der Desktop komplett sichtbar bleibt?

Also so eine Art 'xlock[more]' ohne Screensaver?

----------

## 69719

Ich hoffe es ist keine ernst gemeinte Frage, oder kannst du Auto fahren ohne ein Motor zu benutzen?

----------

## Vortex375

xlock hat einen Parameter -geometry, mit der du die Größe des Screensaver-Fensters einstellen kannst. Eventuell erreichst du das gewünschte Ergebnis mit xlock -geometry 1x1.

Ich würde das gerne selbst zuerst ausprobieren, aber ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass xlock auf meinem System gar nicht installiert ist. In welchem Paket ist es enthalten?

Übrigens:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hoffe es ist keine ernst gemeinte Frage, oder kannst du Auto fahren ohne ein Motor zu benutzen?

 

Diese "Antwort" war nicht nur ein reiner Troll-Post, sondern du hast auch ganz offensichtlich die Fragestellung des Threadstarters überhaupt nicht verstanden, oder dessen Beitrag noch nicht mal gelesen.

----------

## wols

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> xlock hat einen Parameter -geometry, mit der du die Größe des Screensaver-Fensters einstellen kannst. Eventuell erreichst du das gewünschte Ergebnis mit xlock -geometry 1x1.
> 
> Ich würde das gerne selbst zuerst ausprobieren, aber ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass xlock auf meinem System gar nicht installiert ist. In welchem Paket ist es enthalten?

 

x11-misc/xlockmore

Yep, danke schon mal für die Anregung - ich meld mich wieder  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich würde das gerne selbst zuerst ausprobieren, aber ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass xlock auf meinem System gar nicht installiert ist. In welchem Paket ist es enthalten?

 

x11-misc/xlockmore

----------

## 69719

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> xlock hat einen Parameter -geometry, mit der du die Größe des Screensaver-Fensters einstellen kannst. Eventuell erreichst du das gewünschte Ergebnis mit xlock -geometry 1x1.
> 
> Ich würde das gerne selbst zuerst ausprobieren, aber ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass xlock auf meinem System gar nicht installiert ist. In welchem Paket ist es enthalten?
> 
> Übrigens:
> ...

 

Gelesen und verstanden habe ich es, aber wenn eine Tastatur gesperrt ist, dann kann man diese auch nicht nutzen um ein Passwort einzugeben oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?

----------

## wols

Hallo und tausend Dank, 

```
xlock -mode blank -geometry 1x1
```

 ist die Lösung für mich:

Bildschirminhalt komplett sichtbarMauszeiger wegbeliebige Taste fordert Kennworteingabe

Die 1x1-Geometrie ist ja wirklich simpel  :Wink:  ich habe immer nach einer Option in der Art 'transparent' o. ä. gesucht.

----------

